
Everyone Will Subscribe to Media in the Future - foxfired
https://baekdal.com/trends/everyone-will-subscribe-to-media-in-the-future-no-really/
======
Cypher
The industry is heading towards micropayments. Nobody wants 10 subscriptions
services, instead consumers are wanting to load up a wallet with $20 a month,
browse and consume an article for 10c. The focus from providers will be on
quality and engagement rather than promotions like Star trek discover to temp
users to sign up.

